# Heater making clicking noise.



## Hassled (Sep 30, 2012)

My heater has recently started making a pretty loud clicking noise when it turns on. While reading reviews for the heater I found out that is the number 1 complaint. 

My question is, would the clicking noise be bugging my betta, or doing anything to him?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

How often does it come on and go off? It would probably just become background noise just like someone who has a grandfather clock or a singing bird.


----------



## Hassled (Sep 30, 2012)

Comes on maybe every 10 minutes? 

Isn't on for long when it is on though.


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

Is it submersed as deep as it's suppose to be?


----------



## guardianfyre (Jul 23, 2011)

The clicking noise is the thermostat kicking on. Nothing to worry about, even if it is annoying. It might bother your betta at first, but he'll adapt pretty quickly and learn to ignore it. Just make sure that it's at the right depth.

What brand of heater is it?


----------



## Hassled (Sep 30, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-06100-Submersible-Aquarium-Heaters/dp/B000YAJJZS

That is the heater, it is submersible so I wouldn't think it would matter what depth it was at.

And the water is above the min line.


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

I have that same heater in one of my tanks. I had one for about 2 months that clicked/popped every time it turned on to heat the tank, and then it starting making crazy loud popping/knocking noises that seriously sounded like a glass tank breaking from a pressure crack. At this time, the heater stopped producing heat. 

I replaced it (thank you customer satisfaction guaranteed!) and the replacement makes a tiny, tiny 'click' whenever the heat kicks on, and it has been running with no problems. 

It definitely is my biggest complaint by far about the heater, but unless it stops working, I don't think the pops are an issue. My betta didn't seem to mind the noise/vibration at all, and he liked to hang out right next to the heater.


----------



## Xeek (Sep 28, 2012)

Hassled said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-06100-Submersible-Aquarium-Heaters/dp/B000YAJJZS
> 
> That is the heater, it is submersible so I wouldn't think it would matter what depth it was at.
> 
> And the water is above the min line.


I asked because if it's not submersed to a certain point you'l heal the heater's eletronics. I can even feel a thumb when mine comes on, but I fully submerse all but one of my heaters so I never really hear them except the cheap aqueon one I got at petco.


----------

